# Digital Designs 3" Wideband Driver



## platinum300 (Dec 24, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of Digital Designs AW3 wideband driver to replace the Infinity Ref 3002CFX. It is a 3" mid, but can also play the higher frequencies without using a tweeter. I was leaning towards the Hybrid Audio L3SE, but I couldn't justify paying around $500. I picked the AW3's for 1/3 the price of the L3SE's. 

Below are some pics.





My current audio setup is:

Focal FPD 600.4 powering Hybrid Audio L6V1 for midbass. They are bandpassed from 60Hz - 350Hz. Digital Designs AW3 highpassed at 300Hz.

Audison SR1DK powering 2 12" Kaption Audio SPL subs.

Audiocontrol DQX (sent for repairs)

After installing the AW3's, I played a few tracks and I noticed right away the new speakers were louder. After spending about 15 minutes readjusting my gains and crossover, I had a quick listen. The AW3's played the higher frequencies wonderfully. They weren't harsh and piercing your ears at higher volumes. The higher frequencies were more laid back, just the way I like it. The AW3's sound much warmer. What really impressed me was at higher volumes the speakers sounded smooth. Once I get my Audiocontrol DQX back from repairs, I will retune my system. So far I'm very impressed with this purchase. For those of you running an active system and want to go tweeterless, this maybe a better alternative than the L3SE.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've considered these before and held them- but haven't heard them. Just curious how low are you playing them?


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

subscribed!


----------



## platinum300 (Dec 24, 2005)

turbo5upra said:


> I've considered these before and held them- but haven't heard them. Just curious how low are you playing them?


They are highpassed at 300Hz


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but I am very curious as to how the dd aw-3 mods panned out for you.


----------

